
How a 20-year Old Mobile Technology Protocol Is Revolutionising Africa - sjreese
https://medium.com/@wizaj/how-a-20-year-old-mobile-technology-protocol-is-revolutionising-africa-with-numbers-744a52cbea92
======
joenot443
A fact not noted by the article

"USSD messages are up to 182 alphanumeric characters long. Unlike Short
Message Service (SMS) messages, USSD messages create a real-time connection
during a USSD session. The connection remains open, allowing a two-way
exchange of a sequence of data. This makes USSD more responsive than services
that use SMS.[1]"

Sounds like there are many great use-cases for this.

